# Red Dead Redemption 2 bestätigt: Release auf PS4 und Xbox One, Trailer am Donnerstag



## David Martin (18. Oktober 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Red Dead Redemption 2 bestätigt: Release auf PS4 und Xbox One, Trailer am Donnerstag* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Red Dead Redemption 2 bestätigt: Release auf PS4 und Xbox One, Trailer am Donnerstag


----------



## stawacz (18. Oktober 2016)

echt wieder nur für konsolen?hmm dann hab ich wohl pech gehabt...aber für ein game ne konsole kaufen würd mir im traum nich einfallen


----------



## McDrake (18. Oktober 2016)

Ein halbes Jahr später auf dem PC.
Nix neues, oder?


----------



## stawacz (18. Oktober 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ein halbes Jahr später auf dem PC.
> Nix neues, oder?



is das sicher oder spekulatius?


----------



## LOX-TT (18. Oktober 2016)

stawacz schrieb:


> echt wieder nur für konsolen?hmm dann hab ich wohl pech gehabt...aber für ein game ne konsole kaufen würd mir im traum nich einfallen



vielleicht kommt es ja später für PC, wie bei GTA V, da war ja auch erst nur von PS3 und 360 bzw. ein Jahr darauf PS4 und One die Rede, incl. der Logos. Abwarten und Wiskey trinken Cowboy


----------



## stawacz (18. Oktober 2016)

mach schon mal einer ne petition auf,,,je früher desto besser


----------



## McDrake (18. Oktober 2016)

stawacz schrieb:


> mach schon mal einer ne petition auf,,,je früher desto besser



Das bringt ja sooo viel.
In etwa das Selbe, wie wenn man was auf Facebook schreibt.
Persönlich evtl eine Genugtuung, ansonsten irrelevant



stawacz schrieb:


> is das sicher oder spekulatius?



Erfahrungswerte


----------



## Davki90 (18. Oktober 2016)

Wir PC Spieler müssen jetzt einfach wieder kämpfen. Das heisst eine Petition starten und das Rockstar Games Forum fluten. Damit die Damen und Herren wissen, das es noch eine dritte Community gibt. Die auch das recht auf as Spiel hat. gebt nicht auf Leute und kämpft.    Eine Schande, dass diese News hier bei einem PC Magazin steht!


----------



## Bonkic (18. Oktober 2016)

jetzt bitte noch ein remaster von rd redemption (1). danke.


----------



## Solo-Joe (18. Oktober 2016)

Mit Sicherheit kommt es für den PC, obwohl ich es mir für die PS4 holen werde.
Bisher ist jedes der neueren GTA Teile für den PC erschienen.

Was viele vergessen oder nicht wissen:

RDR (2010) überhaupt für die Konsolen rauszubringen, war eine Qual für Rockstar Games. Das fertige Produkt ist grandios. Aber gerade zu Release damals fragten sich wohl die meisten Mitarbeiter, wie das überhaupt bewerkstelligt werden konnte. Kein Wunder, dass sich der Aufwand das für eine damals noch stark verschiedene Plattform nicht gelohnt hat.

Fragt mich nicht nach der Quelle. Der Artikel damals ging im Grunde darum, warum Rockstar Games einen GTA Veteranen 6 Monate vor Release von RDR mit an Bord geholt hat.


----------



## Xivanon (18. Oktober 2016)

Ich frage mich gerade, wieso hier alle davon ausgehen, dass es später auf PC erscheinen wird. Der erste Teil ist doch auch nur auf Konsolen raus gekommen, oder täusche ich mich da? GTA war halt schon immer ein PC Titel. Aber das sagt nichts darüber aus, ob RDR auf PC raus kommt.

Wünschen tue ich es natürlich allen Interessierten.


----------



## ChuckTaylor (18. Oktober 2016)

Davki90 schrieb:


> Wir PC Spieler müssen jetzt einfach wieder kämpfen. Das heisst eine Petition starten und das Rockstar Games Forum fluten. Damit die Damen und Herren wissen, das es noch eine dritte Community gibt. Die auch das recht auf as Spiel hat. gebt nicht auf Leute und kämpft.    Eine Schande, dass diese News hier bei einem PC Magazin steht!



Ein Recht auf das Spiel haben? Wieso haben PC Spieler ein Recht auf das Spiel? Rockstar kann doch entscheiden wo und wie die das releasen. Mir gefällt das auch nicht, aber solche Aussagen sind ja genau so sinnlos wie irgendwelche Petitionen. Wer glaubt eine Petition hätte GTA 5 auf den PC gebracht, der glaubt wohl auch noch an den Weihnachtsmann.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (18. Oktober 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Erfahrungswerte



Basierend auf dem ersten Red Dead Redemption?


----------



## Dosentier (18. Oktober 2016)

Ich denke mal der Ablauf wird wohl so sein.
Es kommt im Herbst 2017 für die Konsolen.

Ein Jahr später wird es dann wohl für den PC zusätzlich erscheinen, sowie ein generelles Remaster des Ersten Teils für die neuen Konsolen , sowie für den PC.
So kann Rockstar quasi 2x abkassieren.

Beim ersten mal kaufen es sich die Leute mit einer Konsole und beim zweiten mal die Personen, die nur einen PC haben plus alle anderen die eine Konsole haben, es sich dann aber nochmal für den PC kaufen


----------



## kingston (18. Oktober 2016)

Ich hoffe auch das es diesmal eine PC Version gibt. Für ein Spiel kaufe ich mir auch keine PS4.


----------



## SergeantSchmidt (18. Oktober 2016)

Juhuuu...toll...jetzt fehlt nur noch ne Konsole, die es aber nicht geben wird :/


----------



## Seegurkensalat (18. Oktober 2016)

An deren Stelle würde ich auch keine PC Version machen bzw. den Konsolen Priorität einräumen. Raubkopien, billig Keys aus Osteuropa und Co. sowie rückläufige Verkaufszahlen, während sich Konsolen verkaufen wie geschnitten Brot.


----------



## Dosentier (18. Oktober 2016)

Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> An deren Stelle würde ich auch keine PC Version machen bzw. den Konsolen Priorität einräumen. Raubkopien, billig Keys aus Osteuropa und. Co. sowie rückläufige Verkaufszahlen, während sich Konsolen verkaufen wie geschnitten Brot.



Ja und man muss nur für ein bzw. 2 Systeme entwickeln die quasi immer gleich sind.
Heißt weniger Bugs und Probleme und man kann sich mehr aufs wesentliche konzentrieren.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (18. Oktober 2016)

Dosentier schrieb:


> Ja und man muss nur für ein bzw. 2 Systeme entwickeln die quasi immer gleich sind.
> Heißt weniger Bugs und Probleme und man kann sich mehr aufs wesentliche konzentrieren.



Lol, da warst Du schneller als mein Edit, das fiel mir eben auch noch ein.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (18. Oktober 2016)

Juchu.  
Da freu ich mich drauf.


----------



## MichaelG (18. Oktober 2016)

Dosentier schrieb:


> Ich denke mal der Ablauf wird wohl so sein.
> Es kommt im Herbst 2017 für die Konsolen.
> 
> Ein Jahr später wird es dann wohl für den PC zusätzlich erscheinen, sowie ein generelles Remaster des Ersten Teils für die neuen Konsolen , sowie für den PC.
> ...



So hart das klingen mag so realistisch ist das Szenario. Nur daß man beim Remaster wohl nochmal zeitlich Luft zwischen PC und Konsole läßt. Vielleicht kommt das Remaster auch vorher. So 2017 zu Release von Teil 2 parallel. Und dann 2018 als PC-Fassung zusammen mit dem PC-Port von Teil 2.


----------



## Scott1904 (18. Oktober 2016)

Das hole ich zusammen mit einer Scorpio


----------



## weenschen (18. Oktober 2016)

Wenn es vor der Scorpio kommt,  dann hole ich es mir für die One. Ansonsten hoffen ich auf ein nettes Scorpio Bunde.


----------



## McDrake (18. Oktober 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Basierend auf dem ersten Red Dead Redemption?



Meine Theorie:
Früher gabs beim PC das Hemmnis, dass kopierte Versionen sehr schnell im Umlauf waren und somit der Umsatz in dem Bereich nach einem Monat praktisch gemacht war.
Inzwischen ist der Onlineanteil mit DLCs damit Accountbindung auch im PC-Bereich lukrativ.

Darum ist der PC-Bereich auf einmal recht interessant geworden.
Das kann man einerseits als toll bezeichnen, andererseits zu was für einem Preis:
Wie genannt: Accountanbindung und Pre-Order-Wahnsinn (nur mit einem Account bekommt man eine goldene Uzi), etc


----------



## Gustavo (18. Oktober 2016)

ha ha wie geil. Ein Jahr vorher dem angeblichen Release den ersten Trailer veröffentlichen. 
Bei manchen Spielemachern hat man den Eindruck das die PR um einen Titel mehr Hingabe bekommt als das Game selbst. Lieber nen guten künstlichen Hype erschaffen als das gute Game selbst.  
Für mich ist solche Art von Marketing schon Spam und Vortäuschung von Versprechen die später meist eh wieder geändert werden oder es eben gar nicht gibt. Beispiele gibt`s dafür Momentan ja reichlich.


----------



## MarcHatke (18. Oktober 2016)

Davki90 schrieb:


> Wir PC Spieler müssen jetzt einfach wieder kämpfen. Das heisst eine Petition starten und das Rockstar Games Forum fluten. Damit die Damen und Herren wissen, das es noch eine dritte Community gibt. Die auch das recht auf as Spiel hat. gebt nicht auf Leute und kämpft.    Eine Schande, dass diese News hier bei einem PC Magazin steht!



Niemand hat das Recht auf ein Produkt. Das Spiel wird früher oder später auf dem PC erscheinen. Aber um maximalen Gewinn einzufahren, wird der Titel eben wieder zeitversetzt auf den Plattformen erscheinen. Vermutlich hat die PC-Version wieder ein paar Extra-Features, damit die Konsolen-Käufer das Spiel eben nochmal erwerben. Und am Ende kommt dann noch eine aufpolierte Version für Scoprio/PS4 Pro, wenn wir Glück haben, mit Gratis-Patch.

Nur, weil ein paar Fans im Forum schimpfen, wird Rockstar ihre Kampagne sicher nicht ändern.


----------



## Dosentier (18. Oktober 2016)

MarcHatke schrieb:


> Niemand hat das Recht auf ein Produkt. Das Spiel wird früher oder später auf dem PC erscheinen. Aber um maximalen Gewinn einzufahren, wird der Titel eben wieder zeitversetzt auf den Plattformen erscheinen. Vermutlich hat die PC-Version wieder ein paar Extra-Features, damit die Konsolen-Käufer das Spiel eben nochmal erwerben. Und am Ende kommt dann noch eine aufpolierte Version für Scoprio/PS4 Pro, wenn wir Glück haben, mit Gratis-Patch.
> 
> Nur, weil ein paar Fans im Forum schimpfen, wird Rockstar ihre Kampagne sicher nicht ändern.



Ist der grobe Release der Scorpio nicht auch ende 2017 ?
Daher kann man ja davon ausgehen, das 1 Jahr später wirklich RDR2 als aufpolierte Version nur für den PC, sowie die Scorpio erscheinen könnte.
Wäre auf jeden Fall ein sehr guter Schritt für ein Unternehmen.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (18. Oktober 2016)

weenschen schrieb:


> Wenn es vor der Scorpio kommt,  dann hole ich es mir für die One. Ansonsten hoffen ich auf ein nettes Scorpio Bunde.



Ich habe gerade in einem anderen Forum gelesen, dass Sony wohl wie bei GTA die Marketingrechte gekauft hat und demnach dürfte es da keine Bundles geben, wenn die Info stimmt.


----------



## weenschen (18. Oktober 2016)

Gustavo schrieb:


> ha ha wie geil. Ein Jahr vorher dem angeblichen Release den ersten Trailer veröffentlichen.
> Bei manchen Spielemachern hat man den Eindruck das die PR um einen Titel mehr Hingabe bekommt als das Game selbst. Lieber nen guten künstlichen Hype erschaffen als das gute Game selbst.
> Für mich ist solche Art von Marketing schon Spam und Vortäuschung von Versprechen die später meist eh wieder geändert werden oder es eben gar nicht gibt. Beispiele gibt`s dafür Momentan ja reichlich.



Na gut, aber tun das nicht alle so?


----------



## Dosentier (18. Oktober 2016)

weenschen schrieb:


> Na gut, aber tun das nicht alle so?




Also die einzige Ausnahme die mir gerade einfällt, ist Bethesda mit Fallout 4.
Ich finde daran können sich gerne mehr Entwickler halten.


----------



## MichaelG (18. Oktober 2016)

Nicht alle. Siehe Fallout 4. Aber das stört mich weniger als die erneute Konsolen-Exklusivität.


----------



## fud1974 (18. Oktober 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Basierend auf dem ersten Red Dead Redemption?



Nun ja, man munkelt ja, dass der Code von Read Dead Redemption nur von Spucke und ein paar Gebeten zusammengehalten wird und deswegen eine Portierung für den PC eigentlich zwangsläufig  gleich ein komplettes Remaster
notwendig machen würde... und davor schreckte Rockstar bisher halt zurück.. bei den anderen Titeln soll es halt nicht ganz so arg sein.


----------



## Solo-Joe (18. Oktober 2016)

Gustavo schrieb:


> ha ha wie geil. Ein Jahr vorher dem angeblichen Release den ersten Trailer veröffentlichen.
> Bei manchen Spielemachern hat man den Eindruck das die PR um einen Titel mehr Hingabe bekommt als das Game selbst. Lieber nen guten künstlichen Hype erschaffen als das gute Game selbst.
> Für mich ist solche Art von Marketing schon Spam und Vortäuschung von Versprechen die später meist eh wieder geändert werden oder es eben gar nicht gibt. Beispiele gibt`s dafür Momentan ja reichlich.



Huch, hat da wohl wer die letzten Jahre verschlafen?

Zusätzlich ist das jetzt nicht wie bei manch anderen Entwicklern (Ich lasse es jetzt mal in der deutschen Sprache):

"Ey Leute schaut mal: Wir haben hier wieder die krasseste MMOPRG-Strategie-Action-Abenteuer-Simulation zusammengerührt."

Rockstar hat die übliche PR nicht nötig. Es ging damit los, dass die Profilbilder bei Twitter, etc. geändert wurden. Klar wusste man, was das für einen Hype generieren würde. Obwohl ich das hier mit Vorfreude und nicht mit Hype ansprechen will. Denn für MICH ist das nicht das gleiche.

EDIT: Irgendwie klingt der Post von mir leicht wütend.  Ich wollte aber nur meine Meinung zum Ausdruck bringen.


----------



## MrFob (18. Oktober 2016)

Hm, wenn es nicht auf PC kommt, dann ist es nicht wirklich interessant fuer mich. Ich hatte RDR mal auf der PS3 angefangen aber allein schon die ewigen Ladezeiten haben mich tierisch aufgeregt. Das ist zwar sicher mit RDR2 auf PS4/XB1 nicht mehr so das Problem aber eine neue Konsole werde ich mir dafuer sicher auch nicht zulegen.

Aber mal ne Frage: MS hat doch eigentlich gesagt, dass alles, was fuer XB1 rauskommt in Zukunft auf per Play Anywhere auf Win10 laufen wird. Gilt das dann nicht auch fuer RDR2, wenn es auf der XB1 kommt? Oder nehmen sie ihre grossen Worte schon nach ein paar Wochen wieder zurueck?


----------



## MichaelG (18. Oktober 2016)

Denke Play Anywhere zählt für für die hauseigenen Titel (sprich von Studios die Microsoft gehören oder direkt von Microsoft kommen).


----------



## MrFob (18. Oktober 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Denke Play Anywhere zählt für für die hauseigenen Titel (sprich von Studios die Microsoft gehören oder direkt von Microsoft kommen).



Aaaaaahhhhhso, verstehe.


----------



## Lolmann23 (18. Oktober 2016)

Endlich, auf die Ankündigung musste man jetzt auch lange genug warten. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher dass, das Spiel wird wieder absolut genial. ich hoffe nur das der Fokus nicht zu sehr auf dem Online Modus liegt, RdR bleibt wie GTA ein Single Player Game


----------



## OldShatterhand (18. Oktober 2016)

Gut, meine PS4 braucht Futter. Hoffe nur, dass beide Versionen technisch etwa gleich sind - beim Vorgänger hatte die Xbox-Version etwas bessere Performance und Grafik.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (18. Oktober 2016)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Gut, meine PS4 braucht Futter. Hoffe nur, dass beide Versionen technisch etwa gleich sind - beim Vorgänger hatte die Xbox-Version etwas bessere Performance und Grafik.


Ist ja diese gen umgekehrt, zumindest bis zur Skorpio. Nimmt sich aber aber auch nicht viel.


----------



## USA911 (18. Oktober 2016)

Gleiche Spiel von Rockstar, wie bei GTA5.

Lassen wieder die PC Spieler im Dunklen, weil Sie denken, das durch "kommt es oder nicht" die Spannung höher ist als bei "PC wird es geben, aber noch kein Releasetermin planbar"Aussage.
Als wenn Rockstar es nicht auf PC veröffentlichen würde, nachdem Sie gesehen haben, was für Verkaufszahlen GTA auch auf PC hat und wie hoch da die momentanen Spielerzahlen sind.

Edit: Die Statistik für Steam (Quelle: https://steamspy.com/app/271590)
*Owners*: 5,608,707 ± 61,836
*Players in the last 2 weeks:* 1,455,109 ± 31,680 (25.94
*Players total:* 5,524,413 ± 61,377 (98.5
*Peak concurrent players yesterday*: 49,782


----------



## Orzhov (18. Oktober 2016)

MarcHatke schrieb:


> Niemand hat das Recht auf ein Produkt. Das Spiel wird früher oder später auf dem PC erscheinen. Aber um maximalen Gewinn einzufahren, wird der Titel eben wieder zeitversetzt auf den Plattformen erscheinen. Vermutlich hat die PC-Version wieder ein paar Extra-Features, damit die Konsolen-Käufer das Spiel eben nochmal erwerben. Und am Ende kommt dann noch eine aufpolierte Version für Scoprio/PS4 Pro, wenn wir Glück haben, mit Gratis-Patch.
> 
> Nur, weil ein paar Fans im Forum schimpfen, wird Rockstar ihre Kampagne sicher nicht ändern.



Die Leute wird es leider immer geben. Man lässt sie halt schimpfen und geht weiter.


----------



## Jedi-Joker (18. Oktober 2016)

Ich will erstmal den ersten Teil von RDR auf dem PC spielen und nicht erst den zweiten (sofern es einer für den PC kommt). Von mir aus nur als HD-Remaster oder Remake.


----------



## stawacz (18. Oktober 2016)

es gibt sogar schon eine mit fast 3000 unterschriften https://www.change.org/p/rockstar-games-release-red-dead-redemption-2-on-pc-071822ef-c66c-4a45-9b97-e218d264c34b?recruiter=60795292&utm_source=share_petition&utm_medium=copylink


----------



## USA911 (18. Oktober 2016)

MarcHatke schrieb:


> Nur, weil ein paar Fans im Forum schimpfen, wird Rockstar ihre Kampagne sicher nicht ändern.



Mh, würden die 5 Mio. GTA5-Steambesitzer, gleichzeitig, die Büro-Eingänge legal blockieren und würden gleichzeitig bis sich was ändert alle geschlossen E-mails schreiben und auch wirklich dann, wenn Rockstar nicht einlenkt, das Produkt geschlossen boykotieren dann würde sich was ändern....

... warscheinlich niemehr was für PC


----------



## McDrake (18. Oktober 2016)

stawacz schrieb:


> es gibt sogar schon eine mit fast 3000 unterschriften https://www.change.org/p/rockstar-g...utm_source=share_petition&utm_medium=copylink



Bei aller Liebe zu Petitionen... bin j Schweizer.
Sowas ist doch irgendwie kindisch, bzw ziemlich naiv.

1. eine Petition ist eine Bittschrift um etwas zu prüfen.
Glaubt denn wirklich wer, dass RS nicht weiss, dass es PC-Gamer gibt, welche das Game auf ihrem Monitor sehen wollen?
Glaubt wirklich wer, dass die in einer Garage sitzen und nicht wissen, was in den sozialen Medien los ist? Das wird an einem Tisch entschieden und ich glaube kaum, dass dann einer in seiner Powerpointpräsentation kommt mit dem Hinweis, dass es eine Petition dafür/dagegen gibt.

2. RS hat dank ihrer eigenen Onlineanbindung mehr als genug Daten um zu sehen, was für ein Erfolg (oder eben nicht) GTA hat und in welchem Bereich.

3. 3000... huii

4. Kapitalismus ist eine Demokratie ganz anderer Art


----------



## USA911 (18. Oktober 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Glaubt wirklich wer, dass die in einer Garage sitzen und nicht wissen



Ich dachte, Rockstar sind Kellerkinder...


----------



## stawacz (18. Oktober 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Bei aller Liebe zu Petitionen... bin j Schweizer.
> Sowas ist doch irgendwie kindisch, bzw ziemlich naiv.
> 
> 1. eine Petition ist eine Bittschrift um etwas zu prüfen.
> ...


lass mir doch meinen funken hoffnung


----------



## Bonkic (18. Oktober 2016)

USA911 schrieb:


> Als wenn Rockstar es nicht auf PC veröffentlichen würde, nachdem Sie gesehen haben, was für Verkaufszahlen GTA auch auf PC hat und wie hoch da die momentanen Spielerzahlen sind.



damit entfallen gerade mal knapp 8% auf steam. 
rechnen wir noch die paar social-club-fassungen hinzu, kommen wir vielleicht auf 10%.
beim umsatz siehts sehr wahrscheinlich noch (deutlich) schlimmer aus.


----------



## USA911 (18. Oktober 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> damit entfallen gerade mal knapp 8% auf steam.
> rechnen wir noch die paar social-club-fassungen hinzu, kommen wir vielleicht auf 10%.
> beim umsatz siehts sehr wahrscheinlich noch (deutlich) schlimmer aus.



Frage der Definition von schlimm. Wenn 5 mio. Exemplare (8% sind) zu 50$ verkauft wurden ist das ein Verkaufserlös von 250 Mio. wenn davon nach allen Kosten 1/4 bleibt sind das immer noch 62,5 Mio für ein Produkt.


----------



## Bonkic (18. Oktober 2016)

USA911 schrieb:


> Wenn 5 mio. Exemplare (8% sind) zu 50$ verkauft wurden ist das ein Verkaufserlös von 250 Mio. wenn davon nach allen Kosten 1/4 bleibt sind das immer noch 62,5 Mio für ein Produkt.



wie schon gesagt: der tatsächlich gezahlte durchschnittspreis dürfte, ist 'ne vermutung - stimmt, darunter liegen und zwar deutlich.
vermutlich bei einem bruchteil.


----------



## Gemar (18. Oktober 2016)

Jedi-Joker schrieb:


> Ich will erstmal den ersten Teil von RDR auf dem PC spielen und nicht erst den zweiten (sofern es einer für den PC kommt). Von mir aus nur als HD-Remaster oder Remake.



Also ich sage mal, das kommt nicht mehr.
Ansonsten hätten sie das Remaster jetzt angekündigt, stattdessen kommt nächstes Jahr schon Teil 2.

Zudem macht Rockstar auch keine HD-Remakes. GTA V war der einzige Teil, den sie jemals neu aufgelegt haben.
Das lag sicher daran, dass sich GTA V mittlerweile über 37 Mio mal verkauft hat.
Die neuen Konsolen konnten bis heute dann nochmals 17 Mio Einheiten bescheren. Über 7 weitere Mio gingen dann noch für den PC weg.

Vergleichen wir das mit Red Dead Redemption (12 Mio), wird schnell klar dass Rockstar hier wenig Gewinn sieht.
Vor allem, weil sich ein Online-Modus bei RDR 2 wohl wesentlich mehr lohnt.

Diese neue Onlineausrichtung gefällt mir bei Rockstar gar nicht mehr. Das Einzelspielererlebnis ist bei GTA V schon auf ein Minimum (für Rockstar-Verhältnisse) geschrumpft.

Ich spiele Red Dead Redemption mittlerweile auf der PS3, weil ich für eine PC-Version keine Hoffnung mehr sehe. Auch wenn die Steuerung auf Konsole weniger Spaß macht.
Ich rechne auch fest damit, dass RDR 2 nicht oder zumindest stark verzögert (April 2018?) für den PC erscheint.


----------



## stawacz (18. Oktober 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Bei aller Liebe zu Petitionen... bin j Schweizer.
> Sowas ist doch irgendwie kindisch, bzw ziemlich naiv.
> 
> 1. eine Petition ist eine Bittschrift um etwas zu prüfen.
> ...



das war übrigens die letzte petition wo ich unterschrieben habe "Star Wars" vor 4.000 Jahren: Fans fordern Netflix-Serie zum beliebten Rollenspiel "Knights of the Old Republic" - Serien News - FILMSTARTS.de



https://www.change.org/p/the-walt-d...-the-old-republic-era-of-star-wars-to-netflix

coming 2017


----------



## Scholdarr (18. Oktober 2016)

Kein PC - epic fail.


----------



## USA911 (18. Oktober 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> wie schon gesagt: der tatsächlich gezahlte durchschnittspreis dürfte, ist 'ne vermutung - stimmt, darunter liegen und zwar deutlich.
> vermutlich bei einem bruchteil.



Ich spreche jetzt von mir: Wenn ich das Verantworten könnte und ich alle Kosten mit dem Produkt gedeckt habe und mit 0$ oder + raus gehe, würde ich es aus Prestige und Kundenbindung auf jeden Fall machen, wenn die Kapazitäten vorhanden sind.


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Oktober 2016)

Ich mache mich da schon lange nicht mehr verrückt. Was für den PC kommt und gut ist, das wird gekauft. Wenn es nicht kommt, dann sieht der Hersteller eben kein Geld von mir


----------



## Gast1649365804 (18. Oktober 2016)

Verstehe das Gejammer nicht wirklich. Gibt es irgendein verbrieftes Recht, dass ein Spiel auf allen Plattformen zu erscheinen hat? Nein! Gibt es nicht. Punkt.
Haben die Amiga Spieler gejammert, als Atari exclusiv was bekommen hat und umgekehrt? Jammern XBox Nutzer, wenn die PS was bekommt und umgekehrt oder Nintendo Konsolen? 
Jammert ein PS Vita Nutzer, wenn wieder was nur für den 3DS rauskommt? 
Nur der PC User ( nicht alle )  meinen das Recht gepachtet zu haben, dass alles was auf Konsole kommt, gefälligst auch auf dem Rechenknecht erscheinen müsse. Wo steht das geschrieben? Es sind rein wirtschaftliche Entscheidungen eines Publishers...lebt damit und wenn jemand unbedingt die Konsolen Exclusives spielen möchte, dann muss er sich eben eine Konsole zulegen.


----------



## stawacz (18. Oktober 2016)

General-Lee schrieb:


> dann muss er sich eben eine Konsole zulegen.



eher friert die hölle zu..pc games könnte morgen mit nem test kommen"meilenstein,noch nie da gewesen bla bla bla 96 % spiel des jahres"und trotzdem würd ich mir keine konsole kaufen.gibt ja schließlich auch genug was eben nicht auf konsole erscheint


----------



## Scholdarr (18. Oktober 2016)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Verstehe das Gejammer nicht wirklich. Gibt es irgendein verbrieftes Recht, dass ein Spiel auf allen Plattformen zu erscheinen hat? Nein! Gibt es nicht. Punkt.


Hat auch keiner behauptet.  Keine Ahnung, was aber so schwer daran zu verstehen ist, dass manche hier enttäuscht sind, dass das Spiel erst mal nicht auf dem PC erscheint, wenn man normalerweise auf dieser Plattform zockt. Und dass wir alle damit leben müssen, wie die Situation nun mal ist, versteht sich von selbst. Da braucht es keinen Klugscheißer, der meint, er müsse den anderen hier erklären, wie der Hase läuft... 



> Jammern XBox Nutzer, wenn die PS was bekommt und umgekehrt oder Nintendo Konsolen?


Ähm, ja.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (18. Oktober 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> dass manche hier enttäuscht sind, dass das Spiel erst mal nicht auf dem PC erscheint



Klar, kann man da enttäuscht sein, aber wirklich wundern sollte es doch eigentlich niemanden.
Zum einen weil die Red Dead-Serie noch nie auf dem PC zu finden war. Sowohl Revolver als auch Redemption gab es nie für PC. Beschwert sich ja auch keiner, dass es Mario nicht auf PC gibt.
Zum anderen, weil Rockstar ja nun nicht gerade für simultane Releases bekannt ist. Das eine mögliche PC-Version erst deutlich später zu erwarten ist, hätte man bei der Historie des Entwicklers durchaus erwarten können.


----------



## Scholdarr (18. Oktober 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Klar, kann man da enttäuscht sein, aber wirklich wundern sollte es doch eigentlich niemanden.
> Zum einen weil die Red Dead-Serie noch nie auf dem PC zu finden war. Sowohl Revolver als auch Redemption gab es nie für PC. Beschwert sich ja auch keiner, dass es Mario nicht auf PC gibt.
> Zum anderen, weil Rockstar ja nun nicht gerade für simultane Releases bekannt ist. Das eine mögliche PC-Version erst deutlich später zu erwarten ist, hätte man bei der Historie des Entwicklers durchaus erwarten können.


Zum einen sind die Voraussetzungen heute anders als bei RDR. Die Konsolen sind viel PC-ähnlicher, Rockstar hat fähige PC Entwickler (die man z.B. für den PC-Port von GTA V eingesetzt hat) und die Engine ist inzwischen auch PC-freundlich. Daher wäre es imo keine technische Herausforderung mehr, das neue Red Dead auch für den PC raus zu bringen (anders als das beim Vorgänger der Fall war). Zum anderen ändert das überhaupt nichts daran, dass PCler darüber nicht enttäuscht sein dürfen, dass das neue Red Dead erst mal nicht für den Rechenknecht erscheint.   Hoffnungen, die nicht erfüllt werden, führen zu Enttäuschung. Das ist doch das Normalste von der Welt, wie es so schön heißt. Nochmal, ich behaupte nicht, dass Rockstar den Titel simultan für PC veröffentlichen müsse. Ich sage nur, dass PCler imo zurecht enttäuscht sind, dass sie das Spiel erst mal nicht auf der Plattform ihrer Wahl zocken können. It's as simple as that.


----------



## Aenimus (18. Oktober 2016)

General-Lee schrieb:


> ...dann muss er sich eben eine Konsole zulegen.



Brrrr.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (18. Oktober 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Zum anderen ändert das überhaupt nichts daran, dass PCler darüber nicht enttäuscht sein dürfen, dass das neue Red Dead erst mal nicht für den Rechenknecht erscheint.   Hoffnungen, die nicht erfüllt werden, führen zu Enttäuschung. Das ist doch das Normalste von der Welt, wie es so schön heißt. Nochmal, ich behaupte nicht, dass Rockstar den Titel simultan für PC veröffentlichen müsse. Ich sage nur, dass PCler imo zurecht enttäuscht sind, dass sie das Spiel erst mal nicht auf der Plattform ihrer Wahl zocken können. It's as simple as that.



Ich habe ja auch gesagt, dass man enttäuscht sein kann.
Ich sagte nur, das es aber eigentlich auch niemanden wundern dürfte, dass es so gekommen ist, wie es jetzt ist.
Das die Technik bei der Entscheidung nicht wirklich eine Rolle zu spielen scheint, hat man doch schon bei GTA 5 gesehen. 
Auch da dauerte es von der PS4/XBO Version bis zum PC noch mal ein halbes Jahr.


----------



## Scholdarr (18. Oktober 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Das die Technik bei der Entscheidung nicht wirklich eine Rolle zu spielen scheint, hat man doch schon bei GTA 5 gesehen.
> Auch da dauerte es von der PS4/XBO Version bis zum PC noch mal ein halbes Jahr.


Das stimmt, aber andererseits hat Rockstar jetzt auch eine aktuelle Engine, die sowohl für die Konsolen wie auch für den PC läuft. Warum man also wieder einige Monate exta für eine PC-Version bräuchte, will mir nicht ganz einleuchten, zumindest nicht aus technischer Sicht. Da keimt in mir eher die Vermutung, dass Rockstar eben doch möglichst doppelt abkassieren will. Anders ist ja eigentlich auch diese konsequente Informationsverweigerung bezüglich einer möglichen PC-Version nicht zu erklären.


----------



## MichaelG (18. Oktober 2016)

Klar liegt das an der Vermarktung. Nicht an den technischen Möglichkeiten. Wenn Rockstar wöllte könnte ein PC-Release zeitnah (1-2 Monate nach Konsolenrelease) erfolgen. Ich tippe aber (wenn überhaupt) auf 1 Jahr wie es bei GTA V der Fall war. So kann man die Kunden erst einmal im Unklaren lassen und einige Ungeduldige kaufen sich so evtl. Konsole+Spiel vorher um dann bei der PC-Fassung noch einmal zuzugreifen.

Wenn die Zahlen auch nicht groß ausfallen kommen die mit dazu. Außerdem ist die PC-Fassung für Rockstar nur ein Nebenschauplatz. Den Hauptanteil machen die Konsolen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Oktober 2016)

Ich denke man spekuliert einfach auch mit folgendem: Die Leute, die Konsole und PC haben, dass diese erst das Spiel für Konsole kaufen und dann später noch für den PC.
Bei GTA machen das ja manche so.


----------



## MichaelG (18. Oktober 2016)

Eben. Genau so. Rockstar sagt keinen Ton. Alle tippen nur auf die Konsolen. Kaufen es für die Konsolen und dann erscheint es irgendwann ohne große Vorankündigung für den PC.

Auch wenn ich eine PS4 habe. Schon rein aus Prinzip verzichte ich auf den Kauf der Konsolenfassung. Entweder es kommt für den PC oder ich verzichte halt.


----------



## Scholdarr (18. Oktober 2016)

Ich verzichte auf die Konsolenversion und hole mir dann eine mögliche PC-Version zum Budgetpreis. Selbst Schuld, Rockstar.


----------



## MichaelG (18. Oktober 2016)

Rockstar wird selbst 1 Jahr nach Release für die PC-Fassung (so diese denn kommen sollte) locker die üblichen 55-60 EUR verlangen. Siehe GTA V . Da würde ich mir im Falle eines PC-Releases keine Hoffnungen auf Budgetpreise zum Start machen. Und bevor das Spiel dann in Bereiche um die 20-30 EUR abgesackt ist sind mindestens weitere 2 Jahre ins Land gegangen.


----------



## golani79 (19. Oktober 2016)

Ich werde die PS4 Version zocken und Spaß haben


----------



## MichaelG (19. Oktober 2016)

Dafür müßte man Dich öffentlich 4-Teilen. *zensiert*


----------



## Scholdarr (19. Oktober 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Und bevor das Spiel dann in Bereiche um die 20-30 EUR abgesackt ist sind mindestens weitere 2 Jahre ins Land gegangen.


In dem Fall würde ich sogar auf einen Keystore zurückgreifen. Hab ich bei GTA V auch schon so gemacht und nicht mehr als 35€ gezahlt.


----------



## weenschen (19. Oktober 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich eine PS4 habe. Schon rein aus Prinzip verzichte ich auf den Kauf der Konsolenfassung. Entweder es kommt für den PC oder ich verzichte halt.



Hm? Was soll das für ein Prinzip sein? Wozu hast Du dann überhaupt eine Konsole?


----------



## Rabowke (19. Oktober 2016)

weenschen schrieb:


> Hm? Was soll das für ein Prinzip sein? Wozu hast Du dann überhaupt eine Konsole?



Das Prinzip Spiele zu kaufen von einem Hersteller, der vorher schon Multiplattform angeboten hat. Siehe GTA V für PC.

Eine Konsole kann man ja durchaus für exklusive Spiele wie z.B. Uncharted etc. haben, da kann man davon ausgehen, dass diese Spiele niemals nie für PC erscheinen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (19. Oktober 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Das Prinzip Spiele zu kaufen von einem Hersteller, der vorher schon Multiplattform angeboten hat.



Der aber ebenso dafür bekannt ist, den PC wenn dann erst deutlich später zu bedienen und vorher nicht darüber zu sprechen.


----------



## kaepteniglo (19. Oktober 2016)

Ich verlinke mal eine Grafik von einem Post aus dem GA-Forum:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf Konsolen verdient R* einfach mehr als auf dem PC.

Quelle: Red Dead Redemption 2 [PS4, Xbox One] - Seite 2


----------



## Rabowke (19. Oktober 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Der aber ebenso dafür bekannt ist, den PC wenn dann erst deutlich später zu bedienen und vorher nicht darüber zu sprechen.



Ich wollte lediglich eine Erklärung für die Aussage von MichaelG liefern ... 

Ich hätte mich gefreut, wenn RDR2 direkt für den PC gekommen wäre, aber wie du schon meintest, man konnte es erwarten und es war keine Überraschung.


----------



## Rabowke (19. Oktober 2016)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Ich verlinke mal eine Grafik von einem Post aus dem GA-Forum:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich glaub das hat auch niemand bestritten. Es geht darum, dass man ggf. mit einem minimalen Aufwand der Portierung nochmal 250-300 Mio. Dollar Umsatz genieren kann ... warum dieses Geld nicht mitnehmen? Finde ich nachvollziehbar die Äußerung. Denn, hier wurde es auch schon angesprochen, sind PS4 und One wirklich schon fast mit PCs von der Hardware her zu vergleichen ...


----------



## MichaelG (19. Oktober 2016)

Und wenn hole ich mir RdR für den PC. Habe ich bei GTA V nicht anders gemacht. Solche Spiele und Shooter spiele ich viel lieber am PC. Die Konsole habe ich für Spiele wie Uncharted, Hard Rain,


----------



## knarfe1000 (19. Oktober 2016)

Als ob ich R* anbetteln würde, damit ich Ihnen Geld nachwerfen darf


----------



## Scholdarr (19. Oktober 2016)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Ich verlinke mal eine Grafik von einem Post aus dem GA-Forum:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du weißt  aber schon, dass du hier eine Plattform mit VIER anderen Plattformen vergleichst??? Die Xbox 360 etwa hat einen ganz anderen Aufbau als die PS3 und beide wiederum haben einen ganz anderen Aufbau als die neuen Konsolen. Es ist nicht so, als müsste Rockstar nur eine Konsolenversion entwickeln. Jede Konsole hat eine eigene Version und so hat auch der PC eine eigene Version. Es macht also nur Sinn, jede Plattform einzeln zu betrachten, auch die Konsolen.

Fakt ist, dass es laut Steamspy ca. 5,5 Millionen Besitzer von GTA V auf Steam gibt. Das würde bei einem Durchschnittspreis von 40€ einem Umsatz von über 200 Millionen Euro entsprechen. Damit dürfte man den Portierungsaufwand wohl locker wieder reingeholt haben. Wenn Rockstar diese möglichen zusätzlichen Einnahmen egal sind, dann ist das ihr Ding und ihre Entscheidung. Aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht wäre es imo aber kaum nachzuvollziehen, wenn es keinen PC-Port gäbe, zumal von der technischen Seite her die Umstände heute deutlich günstiger erscheinen (Konsolen-Architektur, bereits vorgenommene Engine-Anpassungen, verfügbares Personal).


----------



## HustePusteBlume (19. Oktober 2016)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Ich verlinke mal eine Grafik von einem Post aus dem GA-Forum:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glaube wäre es 2012 auf dem Gameboy erschienen würden die Zahlen der Konsolen unter diesem liegen.
Leider erschien es nicht für das "minimal schlechtere System". Schade eigentlich dabei war der Gameboy doch mal eine gute Plattform.
Wäre das Erscheinungsdatum, ein und das selbe auf Konsole und dem PC, glaubst Du, dass jene verlumpte Metrik noch irgendeine "relevante" Stellung hätte?
Lachhaft...da das Wort relevant in diesem Fall gar keine Bedeutung besitzt.


----------



## stawacz (19. Oktober 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Fakt ist, dass es laut Steamspy ca. 5,5 Millionen Besitzer von GTA V auf Steam gibt. Das würde bei einem Durchschnittspreis von 40€ einem Umsatz von über 200 Millionen Euro entsprechen. Damit dürfte man den Portierungsaufwand wohl locker wieder reingeholt haben. Wenn Rockstar diese möglichen zusätzlichen Einnahmen egal sind, dann ist das ihr Ding und ihre Entscheidung. Aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht wäre es imo aber kaum nachzuvollziehen, wenn es keinen PC-Port gäbe, zumal von der technischen Seite her die Umstände heute deutlich günstiger erscheinen (Konsolen-Architektur, bereits vorgenommene Engine-Anpassungen, verfügbares Personal).



und da sind ja noch nich mal alle versionen mitinbegriffen..ich und ein paar kumpels zb haben nur diese socialclubversion wo man direkt über deren seite läd..das dürften auch noch ein paar hundert tsd sein


----------



## kaepteniglo (19. Oktober 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Du weißt  aber schon, dass du hier eine Plattform mit VIER anderen Plattformen vergleichst??? Die Xbox 360 etwa hat einen ganz anderen Aufbau als die PS3 und beide wiederum haben einen ganz anderen Aufbau als die neuen Konsolen. Es ist nicht so, als müsste Rockstar nur eine Konsolenversion entwickeln. Jede Konsole hat eine eigene Version und so hat auch der PC eine eigene Version. Es macht also nur Sinn, jede Plattform einzeln zu betrachten, auch die Konsolen.
> 
> Fakt ist, dass es laut Steamspy ca. 5,5 Millionen Besitzer von GTA V auf Steam gibt. Das würde bei einem Durchschnittspreis von 40€ einem Umsatz von über 200 Millionen Euro entsprechen. Damit dürfte man den Portierungsaufwand wohl locker wieder reingeholt haben. Wenn Rockstar diese möglichen zusätzlichen Einnahmen egal sind, dann ist das ihr Ding und ihre Entscheidung. Aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht wäre es imo aber kaum nachzuvollziehen, wenn es keinen PC-Port gäbe, zumal von der technischen Seite her die Umstände heute deutlich günstiger erscheinen (Konsolen-Architektur, bereits vorgenommene Engine-Anpassungen, verfügbares Personal).



Ok, dann halt für jede Platform:
PS3: 21,39 Millionen
360: 16,37 Millionen
PS4: 11,94 Millionen
One: 5,06 Millionen

Eine Konsole hat eine definierte Hardware, welche sich über Jahre nur marginal ändert.
PCs gibt es in Millionen kombinationen.

R* bediente, seit GTA 3, immer zuerst die Konsolen und danach den PC.
Und ob der durchschnittliche Preis von 40€ bei den ganzen Sales, Key-Sellern, etc. stimmt, wag ich mal zu bezweifeln.

Außerdem geht es bei der Grafik um den Umsatz bei Zusatzinhalten. Da ist die Konsolen-Fraktion eindeutig spendabler als die PC-Spieler.


----------



## Scholdarr (19. Oktober 2016)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Außerdem geht es bei der Grafik um den Umsatz bei Zusatzinhalten. Da ist die Konsolen-Fraktion eindeutig spendabler als die PC-Spieler.


Es gibt keine  einheitliche "Konsolenfraktion". Wer z.B. etwas für die Xbox One kauft, ändert damit die Einnahmen für andere Konsolen nicht, sondern eben nur für diese eine Plattform.

Mal abgesehen davon bietet die Grafik absolute Zahlen. Dass alle Konsolen zusammen mehr Umsätze erzielen dürfte nicht verwundern, wurden doch aggregiert viel mehr Spielkopien verkauft.

Wenn du schon vergleichen willst,  dann nimm wenigstens relative Zahlen (also Contentumsatz bezogen auf die Anzahl der verkauften Kopien). Erst dann würde deine Aussage, dass Konsolenspieler spendabler als PC Spieler wären, überhaupt erst irgendeinen Sinn ergeben. 



> Eine Konsole hat eine definierte Hardware, welche sich über Jahre nur marginal ändert.
> PCs gibt es in Millionen kombinationen.


Was hat das mit den Verkaufszahlen für GTA V zu tun? Ach ja, gar nichts. 




> Und ob der durchschnittliche Preis von 40€ bei den ganzen Sales, Key-Sellern, etc. stimmt, wag ich mal zu bezweifeln.


GTA V war auch in Sales und bei Keysellern bisher kaum unter 25€ zu haben. Ich denke also, dass die 40€ im Durchschnitt durchaus realistisch sind, vielleicht aber auch nur ca. 35€ (dann wären es immer noch 180 Mio. € Umsatz).


----------



## Maiernator (19. Oktober 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> jetzt bitte noch ein remaster von rd redemption (1). danke.


Ne schöne collectors box mit beiden Spielen wäre nice! Wär wohl auch die einzige die ich mehr jemals kaufen würde. RDR ist einfach das beste was Rockstar jemals programmiert hat, selbst Max Payne 2 und Gta kommen da nicht ran.


----------



## restX3 (19. Oktober 2016)

Wieder keine PC Version? Schade. Muss ich es wieder für Konsole kaufen.


----------



## ten10 (19. Oktober 2016)

Deswegen kauf ich mir doch keine Konsole - ohne geht's auch - ich habe auch kein GTA5 ... und lebe immer noch


----------



## random-rick (20. Oktober 2016)

Den PC zu vernachlässigen ist schändlich!  PC Lead Platform Race!


----------



## MichaelG (20. Oktober 2016)

Naja wie gesagt. Entweder Rockstar bringt RdR (2) irgendwann für den PC oder ein Kauf meinerseits bleibt aus. Das gleiche gilt für ein RdR (1) falls da jemals eine Art Remastered für die neuen Konsolen kommen sollte.


----------



## Honigpumpe (20. Oktober 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich eine PS4 habe. Schon rein aus Prinzip verzichte ich auf den Kauf der Konsolenfassung.



Das ist eine etwas bizarre Aussage. Wofür haste dann überhaupt 'ne PS4? Um Dir eins der womöglich besten Spiele entgehen zu lassen?



golani79 schrieb:


> Ich werde die PS4 Version zocken und Spaß haben



Judas! Es geht hier um Videospiele, nicht um Spaß. Mannomann ...


----------



## MichaelG (20. Oktober 2016)

Wie bereits oben gesagt für Exklusivtitel. Sind es aber Spiele mit starker Shooter-Fokussierung wirds schon mal Grütze. Ich komme mit dem Zielen und Schießen mit Pad nicht wirklich zurecht. Bei Uncharted geht es gerade noch mal. Wenn die Shootereinlagen in U4 höher sind als bei den vorangegangenen Teilen würde ich auch verzichten.

Ich spiele auch keine shooterlastigen Games wie Mafia 3 oder Battlefield auf Konsole. Bei Killzone habe ich es probiert und den Kauf bereut. Weil die Shootersteuerung per Pad für mich ein absoluter Graus ist.

Und Spiele wie GTA V (wo ein RdR spielerisch nahe dran ist, abgesehen mal von fehlenden Autos, dafür halt Pferde) spiele ich sehr gern am PC. Oder ein Tiger Woods bzw. aktuell McIllroy PGA Tour zum Golfen. Oder Heavy Rain, The Last of Us, Von daher...

Daß meine PS4 mangels geringer Zahl an Exklusivtiteln eher weniger genutzt wird ist ärgerlich aber naja. Aber ich hole mir RdR wie gesagt wenn dann für den PC.

Wäre ich nicht scharf auf Spiele wie Uncharted oder eben PGA Tour hätte ich meinen Konsole vermutlich schon längst wieder verkauft. Zumindestens hole ich mir keine Neo.


----------

